# Can you Believe this!!!



## ANYBDYHERE

Fished with Jay watkins Sat. out of Goose Island. Headed out to St. Joe's for a little redfish action. The bite was good for some of us (I wont mention any names) till about 9:30....After that it was a blow out...Winds cranked to about 35 with 40+gusts....We found some refuge in St. Charles Bay but couldnt buy a bite.Ended up with 9 reds and when Jay cleaned the first fish about 27 1/2" red he pulled the stomach and you would not believe what was inside....5 soft plastic baits 3 1/8 oz jig heads with approx 18" of mono still attached to one of them...The other 2 still had the braided knot around the eye of the jig head...This was a red that preyed on wade fishermen....I guess I was the one that tamed the beast...ha ha..... lol:rotfl:


----------



## whistlingdixie

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Fished with Jay watkins Sat. out of Goose Island. Headed out to St. Joe's for a little redfish action. The bite was good for some of us (I wont mention any names) till about 9:30....After that it was a blow out...Winds cranked to about 35 with 40+gusts....We found some refuge in St. Charles Bay but couldnt buy a bite.Ended up with 9 reds and when Jay cleaned the first fish about 27 1/2" red he pulled the stomach and you would not believe what was inside....5 soft plastic baits 3 1/8 oz jig heads with approx 18" of mono still attached to one of them...The other 2 still had the braided knot around the eye of the jig head...This was a red that preyed on wade fishermen....I guess I was the one that tamed the beast...ha ha..... lol:rotfl:


wow that is awesome you found my favorite jig head. you mind mailing it to me. thank hahahaha:brew2:


----------



## hanginin

*hmmmmmmm*

Interesting....we fished the back end of St Charles on Friday. Ended up with several fish, one 27" red had a saltwater assassin in its belly sans the jig head!


----------



## reelthreat

Unbelievable!!! That is a lot of water to run into 5 lure chunkers.

Thats quite a collection, I guess the red did not have a choice in style or color.


----------



## Robert-1

Looks like it liked red and orange colors....except for the Gulp of course! h:


----------



## trio-assassin

thats crazy......musta been hungry for the arties! haha


----------



## Laguna Freak

Hey that looks like my Trout Killer II!!! :rotfl:


----------



## koncept1

cooooooooooool


----------



## HTM

*cool*

Any pics of the fish?


----------



## coachv

that's really incredible


----------



## fishin shallow

Now PETA is gonna want to protest the use of arties...


----------



## dolch

*maybe.........*

maybe someone lost there wading box and the red took advantage........??


----------



## lucas_shane

its amazeming what a fish can eat and still live. lol
atleast you now have some extra tackle and you know they work.....


----------



## deke

Cool, but look how the stomach acids started to eat away at the plastics, but the so call "biodegradeable" Gulp looks pretty much uneffected? So much for that huh ,LOL.


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish

thats preety coooooooooooool........


----------



## edward361

that's cool


----------



## Nwilkins

I wonder how long that fish belly hosted those baits


----------



## rcw

If he would have quit eating plastic dinners he wouldn't have been so hungry!


----------



## ethan

i have caught numerous fish with gulp in there stomach from just the bait to about 30 feet of line with the jig head and all. they eat the stuff up like crazy.


----------



## bajafever

That's awesome. I always wondered what happen when they break me off.
Ed


----------



## Captain Dave

*Teminator Feech*

I heard it first hand from a guide when I was at the GISP cleaning table getting some extra Redfish throats for dinner.

Those fish are terminator tough down that away.

The winds were tight and we found refuge in Redfish bay earlier this week..

Good Thread..


----------



## POC SPEC

dolch said:


> maybe someone lost there wading box and the red took advantage........??


I think you are on to something... I find it IMPOSSIBLE for a red to been hooked five seperate times and for it to have broken off all 5 times. I think it may have happened once or maybe twice (picture would confirm once or twice)... but no way 5 times!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

POC SPEC said:


> I think you are on to something... I find it IMPOSSIBLE for a red to been hooked five seperate times and for it to have broken off all 5 times. I think it may have happened once or maybe twice (picture would confirm once or twice)... but no way 5 times!


Yeah, yeah ... probably ... I've had several reds pick up baits that were sitting on the bottom while I was trying to unhook my lady's fish.


----------



## o_brother

Some of those baits may have been broke off by hanging up and the red picked them up off the bottom.

Mike


----------



## Mojo281

That is crazy!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## keypr

thanks buddy for not mentioning any names. i wouldn't want anyone to know it was me who didn't catch anything!!! Pretty cool though about the lures... i really believe the fish commited suicide though!!!!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

POC SPEC said:


> I think you are on to something... I find it IMPOSSIBLE for a red to been hooked five seperate times and for it to have broken off all 5 times. I think it may have happened once or maybe twice (picture would confirm once or twice)... but no way 5 times!


Didnt say he broke off 5 times.....but with 3 jig heads and 5 baits.....3 times would still be pretty cool.....Could have had a plastic fetish??? Either way hard to imagine seeing anything like that again.hwell:


----------



## Duck

I think it says a lot for discarded plastics or those that may fall out of a pocket. They float around and some will eventually get picked up by fish.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

That red has a better collections of lures that I do.


----------



## Solid Action

He had six lives.


----------



## Portside

way cool! Do you ever go up into Cavasos Creek? Not alot of protection from the N. winds, but it can sure be productive when the weather warms up!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Portside said:


> way cool! Do you ever go up into Cavasos Creek? Not alot of protection from the N. winds, but it can sure be productive when the weather warms up!


Is that in St. Charles Bay??


----------



## jdsuperbee

I know that passing kidney stones is bad enough, but can you imagine trying to pass one of those things with the hook still in it??? OOOOOOUUUUUCCCCCHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## edbuck51

Thought they were hitting Corkys and topwaters?


----------



## Captain Dave

Feech dont eat plastic w/o action.. Fresh gulps yes.... Ones with jigheads sitting on the reek or mud = NO

TOO MUCH BAIT in these waters for a Red to go A-WALL


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

thats nutz


----------



## Portside

Cavasos Creek dumps into St. Charles Bay. You can put a kayak or small boat in by the bridge on the Hiway. I know I've had more than one redfish untie my knot from a gulp up in there!


----------



## 100% Texan

Caught a red last year had a spent shotgun shell and a corkie in it the hooks were almost rusted all the way thru on the corkie.After cleaning the fish I had to throw it away becuase the meat stunk I think it was on its last leg when it bit my top water looks like it had been awhile before it had eaten with the corkie almost all the way down its throat it was sad to say the least.I think reds will eat anything if there hungry.


----------



## pinkskittermaster

lol dang, if ne bodys knows of the salt water soul guy,i met him a while back and he showed me a pic of a 28 trout that was cleaned on one sid and the contents showed three topwater lures and two soft plastics and alot of mono wrapped around her gills, its amazing she lived through all that


----------



## Mullet

*Ahab*

*I think I've red a story about a fish that tormented fisherman before.*

*Can any one say..... *

*"Moby Dick".*

*I guess we can call capt Jay Watkins* 

*"Capt Ahab"* 

*from now on.*


----------



## Captain Dave

I recorded that movie for a rainy night.. It is time to catch up with Capt Ahab and crew...

Thanks for the remind..

PS, There is a Captain Ahab on the board... Have not seen a post for a while.. Maybe Moby got him after all.....



Mullet said:


> *I think I've red a story about a fish that tormented fisherman before.*
> 
> *Can any one say..... *
> 
> *"Moby Dick".*
> 
> *I guess we can call capt Jay Watkins*
> 
> *"Capt Ahab"*
> 
> *from now on.*


----------



## oc48

mean dude u caught there.


----------



## Life Aquatic

the beast is dead, long live the beast! another beast will replaced it...watch where you wade.


----------



## saltymike

I know that fish!


----------



## The Machine

that is something


----------



## Fishdog

Captain Dave said:


> Feech dont eat plastic w/o action.. Fresh gulps yes.... Ones with jigheads sitting on the reek or mud = NO
> 
> TOO MUCH BAIT in these waters for a Red to go A-WALL


I beg to differ, Capt. Before gulps there were occasions when I'd be sight casting to stubborn Reds and end up just laying my plastic bait on the bottom in their path. I watched them eat it many times.

I think someone earlier nailed it when he surmised the Red plucked some, if not all, of these baits off the bottom .... probably an oyster reef.


----------



## SaltyTodd

Found a neon gulp inside of a redfish over the weekend in POC without the Jighead. Wonder if the fish just ate a gulp that someone threw out? waht happens to the jighead? Will a fish ever digest those baits


----------



## POC SPEC

Fishdog said:


> I beg to differ, Capt. Before gulps there were occasions when I'd be sight casting to stubborn Reds and end up just laying my plastic bait on the bottom in their path. I watched them eat it many times.
> 
> I think someone earlier nailed it when he surmised the Red plucked some, if not all, of these baits off the bottom .... probably an oyster reef.


I agree. No way more than two of those were breakoffs. In the last couple years, I have caught 50+ keeper reds and not had one breakoff.


----------



## Redstalker

Can I have my lures back?..................Please?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

POC SPEC said:


> I agree. No way more than two of those were breakoffs. In the last couple years, I have caught 50+ keeper reds and not had one breakoff.


 Only 50...??? :cheers:


----------



## POC SPEC

ANYBDYHERE said:


> Only 50...??? :cheers:


:smile:

One trip I did help my "total" catching close to 25 keepers in about 2 hours.


----------

